# Secret Weapon For Finding Curled Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just watched a show on National Geographic where a man trained his dog to find moose antlers. Well, take a look at Trip the stick hunting dog. People ask, "Randy, how do you find all those curled sticks?" Now you know my secret!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Cute gaffer. Airedale?


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes he is an Airedale.


----------

